# Water test and change log app for iPhone



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I seen someone suggest an app here for Tankbuddy, however I cannot find it. Does anyone know any good apps to use as a log of your water tests as well as water changes that would work for freshwater?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it would be cool if something like that existed and I know it has been mentioned on here before. I personally, just don't get the usefulness though. If you are of the water change crowd, like myself, I change water no matter what - 50% per week. I very rarely test. I also have no problem doing a water change the instant I think something is wrong with my fish. Even before my tanks were heavily planted, I always religiously changed my water without fail. So the way I see it, an app would never get used - speaking for me of course.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

The main reason for me would be for my RCS colony. And tank cycling.


----------



## Sterling70 (Aug 4, 2011)

hey guys- I actually created an iphone app that does a lot of what you guys are looking for, it's called AquaPilot. just search it on the app store, or go to aquapilotapp.com or facebook.com/aquapilot to learn more about it. it automatically schedules partial water changes and filter media changes in your ios calendar, and will calculate your tank cycles based on your test results. It does lots of other stuff too... and since I created it, if you leave me feedback I can try to incorporate some of your ideas into it! It's not free but it's cheap, I had to recoup the cost of developing the app. Most people have given it excellent reviews, so maybe it will help you out! i'll check this thread for feedback, as it's usually the users who have the best ideas how to improve a product


----------



## div_ide (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought the aquaPlanner app for the iphone last week. They recently had an update as well that fixed some issues and allowed it to run smoothly on iOS5. It was 2.99 at the app store and for three bucks I'm pretty happy with my purchase. It has a nice tracking feature for water tests and provides charts to track changes. You can have any number of tanks and it carries fields for fresh and saltwater levels.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ack, there goes my million dollar idea!  (only 1 app on the droid market as well.)


----------



## zambono (Nov 11, 2011)

aquaPlanner as mentioned above has been around for a year and gets updated regularly.


----------

